# 2016 Southern Tier Craft Beer and BBQ Festival



## STCBBBQ (Mar 1, 2016)

We are in our 6th year as a Festival and we host an amateur BBQ competition, craft vendors, craft beer tasting and bands during the festival.

We follow the KC scoring formulas even though we are amateur. There is a $35 entry fee and we provide the meat for all the contestants. We also have a ServSafe person working along side of all the teams.

We are located in Big Flats, NY which is in the heart of the Finger Lakes Area in NYS.

Please feel free to email michelle@tagstickets.com for more info and the forms.

https://www.facebook.com/STCBBBQ/


----------

